# detox withdraw



## lsamith (Jun 19, 2009)

i need help finding a icd9 for drug and alcohol medical stabalization. patien tis in detox center and is now being stabalized what icd9 should i use? thanks


----------



## heiditipherwell (Jun 19, 2009)

I would go with 291.81  alcohol withdrawal.


----------

